# Hearts Deal



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I was looking at my profile on D* site and saw that I could add a HD-DVR for $99 on the so called "hearts" deal (for valued customers). So I ordered one, and got it delivered on Friday. HR21-100 btw, for those interested. So I got it installed and went back to the website to check status, and notice...the hearts deal was still there!!! So I ordered a free HD Receiver as well. Is that common, to be able to order the "hearts" deal more than once?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Right next to the DIRECTV logo on the upper left hand of the screen is a word in white that you might recognize. You have to use the second white word first.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> Right next to the DIRECTV logo on the upper left hand of the screen is a word in white that you might recognize. You have to use the second white word first.


Huh? You have me completely confused. Not sure what you mean.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Right next to the DIRECTV logo on the upper left hand of the screen is a word in white that you might recognize. You have to use the second white word first.


Next to the logo it says "Hello <my name>" Your comment would then be referring to my name. So yes, I do recognize my name... 

Is there something else to that?

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Right next to the DIRECTV logo on the upper left hand of the screen is a word in white that you might recognize. You have to use the second white word first.


I must be missing something.....what the heck are you talking about and how does it relate to the OP's question?

Mike


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I must be missing something.....what the heck are you talking about and how does it relate to the OP's question?
> 
> Mike


Thank you, I have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

harsh is probably smoking hash again


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> Right next to the DIRECTV logo on the upper left hand of the screen is a word in white that you might recognize. You have to use the second white word first.


As others have said, what are you talking about this time? My name is next to the DirecTV logo. WHat does that have to do with the OP's original question?

Also, since, from what I understand, you're not a DirecTV subscriber, and wouldn't have an account to sign in to, where do you get this stuff?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

In a message that has subsequently been deleted, someone asked how to tell if they have any promotions coming.

If you've never logged in to your account before, the word "Login" appears where many of you currently see your names. Right next to the word "Login" appears the word "Register" (again, if you're not logged in).

Pursuing the logical steps will allow one to check their options on the Add Receivers page.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> In a message that has subsequently been deleted, someone asked how to tell if they have any promotions coming.
> 
> If you've never logged in to your account before, the word "Login" appears where many of you currently see your names. Right next to the word "Login" appears the word "Register" (again, if you're not logged in).
> 
> Pursuing the logical steps will allow one to check their options on the Add Receivers page.


Aaaahhhh.... Now that makes sense. See, that's why QUOTE is your friend instead of Quick Reply... 

- Merg


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> In a message that has subsequently been deleted, someone asked how to tell if they have any promotions coming.
> 
> If you've never logged in to your account before, the word "Login" appears where many of you currently see your names. Right next to the word "Login" appears the word "Register" (again, if you're not logged in).
> 
> Pursuing the logical steps will allow one to check their options on the Add Receivers page.


Except that is NOT what I was asking. I was asking if it was common to get more than one "hearts" deal at a time. I understand how to find out what my Add Receivers options are, and obviously figured this out because I was able to place my orders. I just thought you were limited to one offer, but yet the next day, I got the offer again. My fear is they will go and charge me for the second receiver I ordered, even though the screen said "free".

Turns out that I'm glad I ordered that receiver, as the one it's replacing seems to be locking up now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Except that is NOT what I was asking. I was asking if it was common to get more than one "hearts" deal at a time. I understand how to find out what my Add Receivers options are, and obviously figured this out because I was able to place my orders. I just thought you were limited to one offer, but yet the next day, I got the offer again. My fear is they will go and charge me for the second receiver I ordered, even though the screen said "free".
> 
> Turns out that I'm glad I ordered that receiver, as the one it's replacing seems to be locking up now.


You should have a print out/receipt for your order. Just hold onto that. If they later try to charge you for the receiver, use the receipt to justify that the charge was in error.

- Merg


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

last year I placed 4 different orders under the hearts program over several days all were free, never had any charges.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

How long do you have to be a customer until you receive this deal?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bixler said:


> How long do you have to be a customer until you receive this deal?


I suspect it varies widely. I have been a customer for over 6 years and saw the offers (which I didn't use) for a few months last year (however, I never have seen any "hearts".)


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just checked my account and if I go to the add receivers page, I have a big green checkmark at the top of the screen that says "Congratulations! Because of your excellent payment history with us, you now qualify for one specially priced receiver." 

I think cool, let’s take a look
DTV receiver - $69
DVR receiver - $99
HD receiver - $99
HD DVR receiver - $199

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not seeing anything special about those prices.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

It is just you


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I just checked my account and if I go to the add receivers page, I have a big green checkmark at the top of the screen that says "Congratulations! Because of your excellent payment history with us, you now qualify for one specially priced receiver."
> 
> I think cool, let's take a look
> DTV receiver - $69
> ...


Didn't you see the small print after the Congrats line?



> Special pricing only available on days not ending in "y".




- Merg


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thx for posting this. I checked and had the same offers. I took the free HD receiver. Oh and the prices also stayed the same after I submitted the order.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

How long does the offer remain on the website (presuming one has the offer)?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

redram38 said:


> Thx for posting this. I checked and had the same offers. I took the free HD receiver. Oh and the prices also stayed the same after I submitted the order.


You know with this offer and now a R22 being capable of HD it makes one wonder if you could get a R22 from Best Buy and them take the price off your bill.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Getteau said:


> I just checked my account and if I go to the add receivers page, I have a big green checkmark at the top of the screen that says "Congratulations! Because of your excellent payment history with us, you now qualify for one specially priced receiver."
> 
> I think cool, let's take a look
> DTV receiver - $69
> ...


I had the same thing show up last week on my account. Since I saw no special pricing, I called to inquire about adding a receiver. By the time the CSR was thru with me, he upgraded an H20 to a HD-DVR for free and added a 2nd HD-DVR for $99 plus gave a $40 credit. Well, everything showed up today and I received (2) HR20-100 and (1) HR22-100.

Now all I have to do is send them back a D11 and a R15 after they they send out the B Band converters. Of course, the big question will be which comes first, the B Band Converters or my SWM8.

I think there are a several factors in getting what you want from DTV. Be polite, pay your bill, and don't ask the impossible. I never beg or threaten for free equipment - I just ask for a reasonable price and good service.
Give the a call. They do really want to assist you and make you happy.

Good Luck


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

jagrim said:


> I think there are a several factors in getting what you want from DTV. Be polite, pay your bill, and don't ask the impossible. I never beg or threaten for free equipment - I just ask for a reasonable price and good service.
> Give the a call. They do really want to assist you and make you happy.
> 
> Good Luck


 You sir, are awesome! I wish more people out there thought that! :righton:


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, so my free HD receiver came today, and you would know it they send an outdated, no network capable H20. Guess thats why they are free. They get you for 2 years while cleaning out the old out of date technology. I am none to happy. Protection plan here we come.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

redram38 said:


> Ok, so my free HD receiver came today, and you would know it they send an outdated, no network capable H20. Guess thats why they are free. They get you for 2 years while cleaning out the old out of date technology. I am none to happy. Protection plan here we come.


I doubt the model you got had anything to do with it being free. It's likely just that it was the next box in the stack at warehouse. Even if you find this receiver to be "defective" and have it replaced, there's no guarantee that you won't get another H20. If you really needed something with network capabilities, then you should have sprung for the $99 HD-DVR deal. That's what I did last year. I got a refurb HR20-700, but that was fine with me as I have three others and they are all solid and have built-in OTA. As an added bonus, it was added to my account as an owned unit, so I can upgrade the internal hard disk without having to worry about "the lease police".


----------



## laramr (Oct 21, 2005)

Just jumped on the hearts deal as well. For $99 why not go with a DVR?. Needed another HD receiver anyway.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

I had the hearts deal today (it wasn't there earlier in the week) and ordered a free HD receiver. When I went back to the receiver page, the hearts were gone. My brother ordered a $99 HD DVR, but his hearts are still shown on the receiver page. His DirecTV bill is over $200 a month (Sunday Ticket, Gameplan, all premium channels) while I don't have any extras. They obviously "heart" you more if you spend more money.


----------



## Wesro (Feb 11, 2009)

sobal said:


> They obviously "heart" you more if you spend more money.


Doesn't everyone


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

sobal said:


> I had the hearts deal today (it wasn't there earlier in the week) and ordered a free HD receiver. When I went back to the receiver page, the hearts were gone. My brother ordered a $99 HD DVR, but his hearts are still shown on the receiver page. His DirecTV bill is over $200 a month (Sunday Ticket, Gameplan, all premium channels) while I don't have any extras. They obviously "heart" you more if you spend more money.


Did you go back and look while the receiver you ordered was still in your cart, or after the order was fully processed and your cart empty again?


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone ordered an SD DVR? I've got the offers there and would love to replace my R10 with an R22 for the networking, but I'm afraid I'd just get an old R15/16.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you want to get an R22, you're probably going to have to pick one up from BB or online. DIRECTV seems to be distributing a surprisingly large percentage of old equipment of late.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I also took advantage of the hearts deal. I ordered one an received the HD-DVR 22-100. Then I checked back the next day and ordered my next one and received a HD DVR 23. Both were at the $99 price. D* surprises me every one and awhile...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

cobaltblue said:


> I also took advantage of the hearts deal. I ordered one an received the HD-DVR 22-100. Then I checked back the next day and ordered my next one and received a HD DVR 23. Both were at the $99 price. D* surprises me every one and awhile...


That's a good deal... just hope you aren't surprised again by the 2 year commitment they bring.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> If you want to get an R22, you're probably going to have to pick one up from BB or online. DIRECTV seems to be distributing a surprisingly large percentage of old equipment of late.


...and with what data is that observation made?

Inventories of hardware vary by region, and always have.

I know of several people who ordered in the past 30 days, and all received either HR22 or HR23 HD DVRs - new.

Not sure if *anyone *here can assess who gets what accurately, but those kind of blanket statements are misleading in the least.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

jagrim said:


> I had the same thing show up last week on my account. Since I saw no special pricing, I called to inquire about adding a receiver. By the time the CSR was thru with me, he upgraded an H20 to a HD-DVR for free and added a 2nd HD-DVR for $99 plus gave a $40 credit. Well, everything showed up today and I received (2) HR20-100 and (1) HR22-100.


Yep, after I posted, I called them about a billing issue and by the time the CSR was done with me, I had Premium with a $15 a month discount for 6 months and I was able to get a new HD-DVR for $99 plus shipping. The entire phone call took about 20 minutes. I got the shipping confirmation this morning and it looks like I'll be getting an HR22-100. I've wanted to swap out my last R15 for something I could network and was already planning to go out and buy an HR22 (I just couldn't find one locally). So for the same price, I got an HD-DVR and I don't have to worry about DTV changing their mind about HD on the R22's. Also, since my R15 is owned, I don't even have to send it back. So I'll keep it around and activate it when guests come over instead of the old RCA I had been using for guests in the past.

All in all, it's been a good 4 months for me on the DTV front. With my movers connection, they gave me an R22 for free, an HR23 for $99 and I got 3 or 4 months of HBO/Showtime/Starz for free. Then, like I mentioned above, when I called in a couple of days ago, they gave me the HR22 for 99 plus shipping.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and with what data is that observation made?
> 
> Inventories of hardware vary by region, and always have.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but I was wondering what SD DVR's are typically in the chain currently. I have a service call scheduled for tomorrow to address a different issue, and I figure I'll ask the tech what kind of unit is installed in my area when it's done on line.

Who knows. Maybe if he has what I want on the truck, I can order it while he's here.:grin:


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been a D* customer for approximately five years. I have the old Total Choice package grandfathered in and I occasionally subscribe to the Sports Package for six months or so. I had called back in mid-August to see what might be available to me since my commitment was almost up. I was offered a six month $20 credit on my programming package and a 12 month $10 credit to offset my HD charge. Altogether this amounted to a $240 credit over the next year. I declined at that time (or so I thought) since I was in the process of making a decision on replacing my H20 with a DVR.

After reading the original post on this thread, I checked my account and I too had an offer of an HD DVR for $149. My two year commitment was up as of 9/1/09 and my monthly bill is approximately $92. I had upgraded my HR10-250 in January to an HR20-100 for no cost (my third one) so I wasn't expecting too much. 

I called on Monday this week and was immediately offered an upgrade of my H20 to an HD DVR for $99 then was told because of my status and my payment history they would waive the $99 and the shipping and handling. I said "Great" less do that and I will also need an AM21 since I need OTA capability. The CSR said since we couldn't be sure which DVR I would receive I would need to call back when I received my new DVR if I didn't get an HR20.

Before I hung up I asked what discounts my be available to me and was told I was already receiving the programming discounts I mentioned above so that was the best they could do and they would show up on my September statement (apparently this had been initiated when I called a couple of weeks ago). 

Wednesday a new HR22-100 was delivered by Fed Ex. I called to activate and told them I also needed an AM21. At first they told me there would be a $50 charge and I explained that the H20 I was replacing had OTA and I shouldn't have to lose that capability by upgrading to a DVR. After a short hold the CSR agreed abd said they would ship me an AM21 at no cost to me 

Today I received a AM21, everything is hooked up and working well. To summarize, I got a free HR22, a free AM21 and $30 in credit for six months and an additional $10 a month for the next six months. The calls did take a while (approximately an hour total), but the CSR's were pleasant, knowledgeable and did everything they could to satisfy me.
I have checked my account and the credits are there and my September statement shows a balance for the month of $62.

In light of all the bad press they get (D* and the CSR's), I felt like that a postive experience should be noted. All this was accomplished in a week with a minimum of effort on my part.


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Did you go back and look while the receiver you ordered was still in your cart, or after the order was fully processed and your cart empty again?


I looked while the receiver was still in my cart. I went back to order one of the NFL remotes that are on sale and noticed the hearts were gone.

But I just went back now and noticed the hearts are back. I guess they "heart" me as much as my higher paying brother.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I just checked my account and if I go to the add receivers page, I have a big green checkmark at the top of the screen that says "Congratulations! Because of your excellent payment history with us, you now qualify for one specially priced receiver."
> 
> I think cool, let's take a look
> DTV receiver - $69
> ...


Congratulations! Because of your excellent payment history with us, you now qualify for one specially priced receiver!

SelectSelect Standard Receiver$99.00 $0.00 
DVR Receiver$99.00 $0.00 SelectSelect HD Receiver$99.00 each $0.00 each 
SelectSelect HD DVR Receiver$199.00 each $99.00 each

this is what it should say


----------



## bang (Oct 22, 2008)

This seems like a good place to pose a related question:

My contract is also up and the last time I called in I asked about any deals that may be available if I wanted to upgrade my SD DVR (also have 1 HD DVR and 1 standard HD receiver), I was offered another HD DVR for free, but was told by the CSR that an installer would have to bring it to me. Because of my work schedule, I told them that I would have to get back to them because I can't commit to an install date 2 weeks out. 

Thinking that the original CSR may have been mistaken about it having to be installed by a tech, I called back again but was again told by the next CSR that I spoke with that their system would not allow them to ship an HD DVR to customers. Again, I told them that I would have to get back to them, so a note remains in my account that I'm eligible for a free HD DVR.

Reading this thread, it's obvious that people are having HD DVR's shipped to them, so does anybody know why I can't seem to get them to do the same for me? I hate knowing that such a great deal is on the table for me but I can't jump on it yet because it supposedly has to be installed...


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

bang said:


> This seems like a good place to pose a related question:
> 
> My contract is also up and the last time I called in I asked about any deals that may be available if I wanted to upgrade my SD DVR (also have 1 HD DVR and 1 standard HD receiver), I was offered another HD DVR for free, but was told by the CSR that an installer would have to bring it to me. Because of my work schedule, I told them that I would have to get back to them because I can't commit to an install date 2 weeks out.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but it may have to do w/ haw many feeds you have available.the dish has 4 you need 5,unless you are replacing the standard hd receiver not adding to it. then iduno.might be why,might not you can call and ask them why online it can be shipped for self install but when you call it can't.you will probably get some b.s but it can't hurt to try


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

bang said:


> This seems like a good place to pose a related question:
> 
> My contract is also up and the last time I called in I asked about any deals that may be available if I wanted to upgrade my SD DVR (also have 1 HD DVR and 1 standard HD receiver), I was offered another HD DVR for free, but was told by the CSR that an installer would have to bring it to me. Because of my work schedule, I told them that I would have to get back to them because I can't commit to an install date 2 weeks out.
> 
> ...


Call back and ask if you can buy a receiver at BestBuy or Cocsco and be reimbursed with credits.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bang said:


> Reading this thread, it's obvious that people are having HD DVR's shipped to them, so does anybody know why I can't seem to get them to do the same for me?


If that's what you've taken away from this thread, you've been given an incorrect impression.

DIRECTV ships functional _replacements_ but _upgrades_ are installed.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

harsh said:


> If that's what you've taken away from this thread, you've been given an incorrect impression.
> 
> DIRECTV ships functional _replacements_ but _upgrades_ are installed.


I beg to differ, I had an H20 receiver replaced with an HR22 DVR (not a functional replacement) and it was shipped to me in two days.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

I went to order the free SD DVR just to see what would happen. Because my area has no locals, a popup suggested that I call a toll free number to place my order. Apparently, if you have hearts showing on your account, the install support people are able and willing to get the same deal as the web.

In fact, I was able to get an HD-DVR at no cost and a note to credit for an AM21 after install. Now I just need to wait and see what the tech brings. I'm hoping for an HR23, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

am3211 said:


> I beg to differ, I had an H20 receiver replaced with an HR22 DVR (not a functional replacement) and it was shipped to me in two days.


What did you tell them that the HD DVR was going to replace?


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

harsh said:


> What did you tell them that the HD DVR was going to replace?


As I said in my post, I replaced an H20 with an HR22. I told them I wanted to replace a a receiver with a DVR. What did I say in my post that was confusing?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> What did you tell them that the HD DVR was going to replace?


Are you kidding me?

Harsh: you are not a DirecTV subscriber. You are a Dish subscriber. The poster stated exactly what he was replacing it with.

Please stick to your own game. Once you become a DirecTV sub your posts will be much more noteworthy in DirecTV forums.

-Barry


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

am3211 said:


> I beg to differ, I had an H20 receiver replaced with an HR22 DVR (not a functional replacement) and it was shipped to me in two days.


Just curious - do you happen to already have any kind of SWM set-up?


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Just curious - do you happen to already have any kind of SWM set-up?


Yes, an SWM8 with three Hr20-100's and now the HR22-100. I diplex a small indoor amplified indoor antenna to all four receivers and it works very well. The AM21 tuner I added with the HR22 seems to have much stronger OTA tuners than the HR20's, as my signal strength is about 20% better on the HR22 than the HR20's.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

am3211 said:


> Yes, an SWM8 with three Hr20-100's and now the HR22-100. I diplex a small indoor amplified indoor antenna to all four receivers and it works very well. The AM21 tuner I added with the HR22 seems to have much stronger OTA tuners than the HR20's, as my signal strength is about 20% better on the HR22 than the HR20's.


The reason for my curiosity had to do with the fact that if you had SWM already, swapping an HR22 for an H20 would not have required a second line for the HR22 to be optimized. Not sure if that factored into them being able to just ship the new HR22 versus needing a second line run, hence a truck roll. :shrug:


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> The reason for my curiosity had to do with the fact that if you had SWM already, swapping an HR22 for an H20 would not have required a second line for the HR22 to be optimized. Not sure if that factored into them being able to just ship the new HR22 versus needing a second line run, hence a truck roll. :shrug:


I swapped an H20 for an HR22 not vice versa as you stated. Also the SWM8 was self installed and D* doesn't know it exists and I wasn't asked.

I am not sure why they didn't insist on a technician, I just asked for it to be shipped and they said OK. I even had to call back to get them to send me a Recovery Kit for the HR20.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

After reading this thread I logged into my account on DIRECTV.COM and selected "add receiver". Sure enough, some baloney about me being a long-term customer that pays the bill on time entitles me to special receiver pricing and next to each receiver was a heart and a discount price.

Whoppee. They still wanted $99 for a HD DVR upgrade which is a LOT of money considering I paid NOTHING for my SD DVR's. Not only that, last week I spoke to a CSR who also offered me the $99 deal PLUS 5 months of ALL THE PREMIUM CHANNELS.

I still said no. But before you click on the "hearts" offers, call a CSR and dicker (like you do when buying a new car). You may get a better deal.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

am3211 said:


> As I said in my post, I replaced an H20 with an HR22. I told them I wanted to replace a a receiver with a DVR. What did I say in my post that was confusing?


I ask because some have found success in obtaining a receiver via shipment by telling DIRECTV that they were going to replace one device when they actually replaced another device. As you also have an HR22 and a HR10-250, I wondered.

Many have tried vigorously and failed miserably as evidenced by this and other threads.


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Has anyone ordered an SD DVR? I've got the offers there and would love to replace my R10 with an R22 for the networking, but I'm afraid I'd just get an old R15/16.


Yeah....I ordered a SD DVR to replace my old D10 on the hearts web deal. I got a R15-100 receiver, so now I'm part of the unloved 100 nation! It was definitely a refurb.

It was listed as a self-install....If I had asked for a professional install to run the second line to the dish, it would have cost $49. So, I'll make do with only one tuner....no SWM here.

When I deactivated the old D10, the CSR stated they didn't want this old receiver back.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

After reading this thread over the weekend I decided to check my account as well. I had the same hearts as others have described. I ordered an HD receiver and checked back a little later and the hearts were still there. So for the hell of it I ordered another HD receiver. Both arrived about an hour ago. I have checked my account again since and the hearts are still there. Since this puts me back at 11 receivers in all I'm not even going to bother seeing how long I can play this game. BTW: The receivers that just came are both refurbed H21-100s


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd like to see the hearts deal just once.....:lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bixler said:


> I'd like to see the hearts deal just once.....:lol:


Ok, here you go :


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Ok, here you go :


Wise guy:hurah::hurah:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

harsh said:


> I ask because some have found success in obtaining a receiver via shipment by telling DIRECTV that they were going to replace one device when they actually replaced another device. As you also have an HR22 and a HR10-250, I wondered.
> 
> Many have tried vigorously and failed miserably as evidenced by this and other threads.


If you have like equipment already on the account you can have a receiver shipped to you if there is not a need for installation. So if you already have HD on the account and you order a HD DVR on the website and say you replace a HR10-250 it will offer to ship it. This is only as long as the system knows DirecTV already installed the proper dish. Most people run into issues when they have done self installs for a long time.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> If you have like equipment already on the account you can have a receiver shipped to you if there is not a need for installation. So if you already have HD on the account and you order a HD DVR on the website and say you replace a HR10-250 it will offer to ship it. This is only as long as the system knows DirecTV already installed the proper dish. Most people run into issues when they have done self installs for a long time.


He wouldn't know this because he doesn't subscribe to Direct TV....he's a Dish Network guy.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bixler said:


> He wouldn't know this because he doesn't subscribe to Direct TV....he's a Dish Network guy.


He would if he reads the forums enough. Either way he knows now and can stop posting non stop with the wrong information.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Ok, here you go :


Thanks. I was wondering what it looked like myself. I have been with them for a year now with no late payments and about $100 a month with NFL ST & UFC PPV's but dont know if I need to wait another year till I am not longer under commitment to see this or what. Anyways thanks.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bixler said:


> Wise guy:hurah::hurah:


Sorry, I couldn't resist the setup that you volleyed. I actually pulled the image from another post, since I've never seen the hearts deal on my account.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, my upgrade arrived via Fedex yesterday. It was a bright shiny new HR22-100. I replaced my R10 with it.

Just thought I'd let people know that dispite Harsh's "knowlege" to the contrary, there are some new rcvr's going out.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Well, my upgrade arrived via Fedex yesterday. It was a bright shiny new HR22-100. I replaced my R10 with it.
> 
> Just thought I'd let people know that dispite Harsh's "knowlege" to the contrary, there are some new rcvr's going out.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## dlh (Nov 29, 2008)

Do these hearts deals require activation? I thought I might order an extra HD DVR and put it in the closet until I'm ready to use it.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

dlh said:


> Do these hearts deals require activation? I thought I might order an extra HD DVR and put it in the closet until I'm ready to use it.


All recievers require activation.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dlh said:


> Do these hearts deals require activation? I thought I might order an extra HD DVR and put it in the closet until I'm ready to use it.


*timmmaaayyy2003* is correct. And here are the requirements from the lease addendum:



> Within 30 days of provision of DIRECTV equipment to you, or on the date that the professional installer has installed or is prepared to install your DIRECTV equipment, whichever is sooner, you agree to activate each and every DIRECTV Receiver ordered by you or provided to you...
> 
> ...If you fail to activate all of your DIRECTV equipment in accordance with this Equipment Lease Addendum, you agree that DIRECTV or an authorized DIRECTV Retailer may charge you a fee, as liquidated damages, of $150 for each receiver that is not activated.


----------



## dlh (Nov 29, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> *timmmaaayyy2003* is correct. And here are the requirements from the lease addendum:


So I could replace an old D10 with it right?
Does that restart the 2 year commitment?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dlh said:


> So I could replace an old D10 with it right?
> Does that restart the 2 year commitment?


Yes, you could replace the D10, but it will restart a 2 yr commitment. Just be sure to call and deactivate the D10.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> If that's what you've taken away from this thread, you've been given an incorrect impression.
> 
> DIRECTV ships functional _replacements_ but _upgrades_ are installed.


Wrong....I got one two months ago. They asked me if I needed it installed.....I said I had run the lines myself. I added a new HR21. They shipped it to me...next day no less.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

bixler said:


> I'd like to see the hearts deal just once.....:lol:


Even without the hearts deal, you can still get an HD DVR (here) for $159 shipped, which guarantees you you a *brand new* HR22 (with the larger 500GB hard disk), and at a cost of less than $25 more than the DirecTV hearts deal after you consider the sales tax and shipping charges on the DirecTV deal.

I recently bought an HR22 from the seller at the above referenced link.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> Even without the hearts deal, you can still get an HD DVR (here) for $159 shipped, which guarantees you you a *brand new* HR22 (with the larger 500GB hard disk), and at a cost of less than $25 more than the DirecTV hearts deal after you consider the sales tax and shipping charges on the DirecTV deal.
> 
> I recently bought an HR22 from the seller at the above referenced link.


How can you tell what size the hard drive is? I just got one with a mfr date of May '09. Does that mean anything?

*Edit:* Duh. Just answered my own question. Couldn't find it quickly here since there is no "First Look" for the HR22, but found info on the web. I guess the HR22 has the larger hard drive


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Even without the hearts deal, you can still get an HD DVR (here) for $159 shipped, which guarantees you you a *brand new* HR22 (with the larger 500GB hard disk), and at a cost of less than $25 more than the DirecTV hearts deal after you consider the sales tax and shipping charges on the DirecTV deal.
> 
> I recently bought an HR22 from the seller at the above referenced link.


I just did $99 HD-DVR hearts deal. Paid NJ Tax but ZERO shipping, grand total of $105.93. But it was a refurbished HR21-100 manufactured March '08. It arrived less than 36 hours from order which blew me away. I still see the same deals being offered ($99 for HD-DVR, free for the others). I was also surprised to see the unit arrived already activated, just plug, boot, run setup and play--no phone call, no punching in number, nada.

All the hearts deals are still there for me, $99 HD-DVR and free for the rest.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Found out about the hearts deal here and checked and I ordered an HD receiver to replace my last D10 receiver. Free for everything, just a swap out. The receiver was refurbished, but as long as the picture and sound are okay and as expected, I'm not worried. I've had some refurbished electronics last years with no problems. And the receiver did require activation and I did deactivate the old D10. Easy, real easy.

And I still have hearts on my account. Now I have to figure out what I could use next...


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Just called regarding adding a HD receiver. I never saw the hearts on my account so I just called to find out what the current deals were for my account, been a subscriber for approx 11 months. The rep said she could take $30 off the normal $99 amount, add $19.95 for shipping and handling, and waive the $49.99 installation charge. I told her everything was set-up could she just ship it to me and there wouldn't be a need for installation anyway. She said sure and I'll give a free month of Showtime for that. I said keep the Showtime, if you waive the $19.95 S/H, we have a deal. 


Should be here by the end of the week......:hurah:

By the way, what's the $49.99 installation charge for anyway? I can go to Best Buy and purchase one for $99 plus tax. Would they try to charge the installation amount then?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bixler said:


> Just called regarding adding a HD receiver. I never saw the hearts on my account so I just called to find out what the current deals were for my account, been a subscriber for approx 11 months. The rep said she could take $30 off the normal $99 amount, add $19.95 for shipping and handling, and waive the $49.99 installation charge. I told her everything was set-up could she just ship it to me and there wouldn't be a need for installation anyway. She said sure and I'll give a free month of Showtime for that. I said keep the Showtime, if you waive the $19.95 S/H, we have a deal.
> 
> Should be here by the end of the week......:hurah:
> 
> By the way, what's the $49.99 installation charge for anyway? I can go to Best Buy and purchase one for $99 plus tax. Would they try to charge the installation amount then?


If you want it added to a new room or if you were wanting to have your current receiver replaced.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If you want it added to a new room or if you were wanting to have your current receiver replaced.


If you order on-line, just check 'Self-install' then no mention of any installation fee occurs. Personally, I have had one procedure done by DirectTV installers in eight years (HD upgrade with pole mount) and I never want to see those clowns here again. Ten appointments to make three visits--I was ready to scream.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I just saw HR23's on sale for $179.99 with free shipping on Newegg. Here is the link.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882250015&cm_re=directv-_-82-250-015-_-Product


----------

